# Is anyone here familiar with this piece ?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

She's a good pianist IMO and she's also pretty, but anyway, Chopin; what else could you tell me about this piano piece?


----------



## chu42 (Aug 14, 2018)

It's a nice etude and one of the more accessible ones. Is it something you would like to play or..?


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

chu42 said:


> It's a nice etude and one of the more accessible ones. Is it something you would like to play or..?


I just like to listen to it; it's a part of something? Define etude please? And didn't Chopin write mostly for the piano?


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

An Etude is a piece written as a study piece for learning pianists, usually to hone a specific skill. Chopin kind of elevated the genre beyond its humble means by writing etudes that fully stood on their own as concert pieces, and yet are perfectly worthy as etudes too (though most of them are only playable by master pianists).

As far as "part of something", it is part of his opus 25 set of 12 Etudes, his second such book of etudes (his opus 10 is another book of 12 etudes - both great).



chu42 said:


> It's a nice etude and one of the more accessible ones. Is it something you would like to play or..?


Only in my wildest pipe dreams, but yes...


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks! Is anyone else into Anastasia Huppmann? She's originally from Russia but now resides in Austria.


----------

